# Need to get rid of funmoods



## itzmehereagain (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,
I have been having problems with funmoods, I would really like to get rid of it if possible. I am not very computer savvy but, I am happy to try just about anything. Thanks in advance. Rick

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 18:38:06, on 17/01/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.19088)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPStart.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickTouch\HPKBDAPP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPStart] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OnScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP QuickTouch\HPKBDAPP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UCam_Menu] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\YouCam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\YouCam" update "Software\CyberLink\YouCam\1.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WAWifiMessage] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPAdvisor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\rick\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [VideoAcceleratorCommTest] "C:\Program Files\SpeedBit Video Accelerator\CommTest.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 5.0\resources\en-GB\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Com4Qlb - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4Qlb.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\HP Games\My HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Background Capture Service (QBCS) (QPCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: QuickPlay Task Scheduler (QTS) (QPSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\Kernel\TV\QPSched.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: VideoAcceleratorService - Speedbit Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\SPEEDB~1\VideoAcceleratorService.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 10704 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

We did remove *FunMoods* from Internet Explorer in your other post with the help of HijackThis. I'm guessing you need to remove it from Google Chrome as well?

Read:

*How to Uninstall Extensions in Google Chrome*

*How to Disable or Uninstall Google Chrome Extensions/Addons*

*How To Uninstall Google Chrome Extensions*


----------



## itzmehereagain (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, will get started on this right away. I will post my results as soon as possible. Rick


----------



## itzmehereagain (Jan 16, 2012)

I have tried this, only three extensions are shown, AVG, realplayer and skype.


----------



## itzmehereagain (Jan 16, 2012)

You are right about Internet Explorer it seems fine. Would it be worthwhile uninstalling Chrome and re installing it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

itzmehereagain said:


> You are right about Internet Explorer it seems fine. Would it be worthwhile uninstalling Chrome and re installing it.


That depends on the way FunMoods works or installs itself. You haven't found FunMoods anywhere to uninstall it? What about a third party uninstaller like Revo?


----------



## itzmehereagain (Jan 16, 2012)

Many thanks for your help. I uninstalled Chrome using CCleaner then re installed it. All now seems to be well.
Best Regards, Rick


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

